# Where to Live



## frenchy (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi All,

Planning a move to Dubai this summer.

We will go on a house hunting trip in June, but I would like to do some homework ahead of time.

Our budget is 220K AED per year, we will move with our large Bernese dog, so we need a Villa:

My office is in Dubai Internet City, I would if possible my commute to be less than 45 mins (1 Hour max). But the Kid's commute will be more of a factor than my own.

My Daughter will go to a school in the "Academic City" area, and my son in Oud Metha. he will then move to Academic City in 2011. (Junior HighSchool)

I keep on hearing about places such as Mirdiff, Emirates Hills, Arabian Ranches, Jumeriah (Jumeriah Beaches, Jumeriah Height, Jumeriah marina, Jumeriah Island, etc) The Lakes, The greens, etc.

I would be extremely grateful if someone could highlight the major differences between these various neighborhoods, (in terms of atmosphere, type of residents, surroundings). We currently live in a 17th century Farmhouse in a small french village 50km outside Paris, so I expect things to be quite different there, however at this point I was not able to figure out the major differences among the various neighborhoods. For instance, are some more upscale than others ? I hear the Palms is quite expensive, but I don't think we want to live there.

We will also want to keep the kids commute to something reasonable.


Sorry for the openended nature of this request, but while I have been browsing this forum quite a bit, I was not able to get a clear picture of the various communities in Dubai

Thanks in advance

Regards.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Deira, esp near Abu Hail - that's the place for you!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ignore AndyC's comment. He is kidding.

Add Umm Sequim & Jumeirah (proper area, not just named after it which are not in Jumeirah at all!) as areas to consider. Both of which are more established and you can get some nice decent sized villas for AED 220k a year. Many streets are more like you'll find where you are now, not just a big shiny soulless place like the developments that have been thrown up recently.

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Thrown up ........highly apt phrasing


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I didn't even realise there was a school out that far (jusy checked on map). It's on the Al Ain Road a way out of town, so there's a bit of a journey from everywhere. Looks like Jumeirah is as good a choice as any for the relevant locations. Arabian Ranches would be a decent location too.

Have you looked at a map of Dubai to see how all the areas fit together? I also strongly recommend spending a week or two here before committing to a location. You should get your bearings and see what you like first.

-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> Thrown up ........highly apt phrasing


You've seen those Springs properties and JBR then? 

-


----------



## frenchy (Feb 3, 2010)

@Elphaba, u mean the one in Ruwayyah ? Just out of curiosity what would the commute time be to drive from let's Say Internet City to Ruwayyah in the Morning, and the commute time for the opposite journey.

Also interested in having an understanding of the commute time to go from/to Ruwayyah to Oud Metha

For some reason Google Maps only gives transit time using public transportation.


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

For 220K you can get a very decent place in Arabian Ranches...Plus Motorcity has some very nice new villas as well on the lake and all. Both developments are on Emirates road...

I would recommend Emirates road because you have to be at a location which is nice and yet balances between where you have to go and where your children have to go for schooling. Currently both these variables are at almost the other ends of Dubai (well almost). Both Arabian Ranches and Motorcity will sort of like be the center...but beware you can't think of making the school runs your self.


----------



## jamin (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey frenchy! We're moving in the summer too - more frenchies invading Dubai :eyebrows: Anyway just wanted to ask what school in Oud Metha is your child going to? Is it a French curriculum school? My son will start DESS in september, it's in Oud Metha. We've got no idea where we're going to live yet - but DESS are providing housing for us as husband got a job there. Let me know what you guys think after your visit. Really iterested to know as we will not have put a foot in the country before we arrive to live. :doh: Good luck!


----------



## olli (Mar 30, 2010)

*Jumeirah islands?*

perhaps a vila in jumeirah islands (not palm jumeirah) is the right home for you. it is just 15minutes away from internet city, 5minutes from ibn battuta mall ect. its a really nice place to live. family orientated, safe and exclusive. the villas are huge, the location is perfect, everything is neraby, but this community is so green and quiet! there are some desperate landlords out there who maybe want to rent out their villas for 220k. just make an offer. check dubizzle dot com 
check on youtube "Jumeirah Islands, Dubai, UAE" "A short video exploring a very peaceful residential area close to the high rise bustle of Dubai"
www dot youtube dot com/watch?v=grt4Mwae1Q8

i just bought a villa there...my wife and me love this area.

good luck

olli


----------



## frenchy (Feb 3, 2010)

jamin said:


> Hey frenchy! We're moving in the summer too - more frenchies invading Dubai :eyebrows: Anyway just wanted to ask what school in Oud Metha is your child going to? Is it a French curriculum school? My son will start DESS in september, it's in Oud Metha. We've got no idea where we're going to live yet - but DESS are providing housing for us as husband got a job there. Let me know what you guys think after your visit. Really iterested to know as we will not have put a foot in the country before we arrive to live. :doh: Good luck!


Our son (10) will attend the French Elementary (last year before going to junior High school) the French Elementary is in Oud Metha. The Junior Highschool (same institution) is in academic city. Our daughter will go there. Our kids are bilingual (born in the USofA), but we are planning on having them go tru the French school system, as we will most likely move back to the Paris area in 2 to 3 years. So yes this is a French curiculum ...;

When do you plan to move ? we should move towards the end of June-Mid July. Maybe we can meetup ?


----------

